# Dry Socket - Big Moan you have been warned!



## greenasthegrass

I know I moan alot, am told I moan alot but really want to moan alot as am not happy!

Last Wednesday I had a houge, massive tooth removed due to it being uncrownable its taken me two years to finally have this done. I bricked myself for two weeks prior to appointment. Got in chair and was absolute pussy, shaking and feeling sick. Dentist (Anna) lovely girl must be nearly 15 now! Advised me on procedure had to stop her as was really feeling ill and just said do it. 4 injections later (actually hardly felt them!) lots of tugging, pulling, huffing, puffing and finally fainted so didn't hear the crack it was out. Even Anna thought it was houge in comparison to size of my gob ( 8O 8O ). Advised to treat accordingly and as non-smoker (!)nothing much to worry about.

Anyway all mopped up and sent home. Bled off and on until early evening had to go to my mum's for sympathy. Lots of pads in situ. No food or drink for hours was dying.

Anyway day after mucho pain, lots of painkillers. Suffered greater pain day after. Unable to go to work due to having to talk on phone all day and could hardly open gob. I want to go to work I love my job    

Over weekend mucho more moaning and more pain like nothing have felt and worse than the previous toothache. Rang Dentist this morning and had to go for inspection this is good 40 mins drive away have got whats called "dry socket" she then proceeded to stuff it with seaweed soaked in something that tasted worse than the worse tasting rank stuff have ever tasted. Pain subsided after an hour but now left with bigger hole than was before. No antibiotics as she said should only have them if had temperature which haven't got.

May have to go back in two days time if pain comes back.

So my questions are:-

1. Is this normal?
2. How long is this going to take before I shoot myself?
3. Does this happen to alot of people?
4. Can I moan any more?


I've had two children have very high pain threshold but this is something am finding I am unable to cope with.

Mucho moaner Greenie


----------



## chrisgog

Totally normal. Dry sockets are painful. I have had this twice after wisdom teeth removed. Had a week off work both times (I work outdoors so really painful) Painkillers on empty stomach made me pass out too as couldn't eat.

Dry socket is where there are no blood clots and the hole is raw. OOOOOOOH IT BRINGS BACK PAINFUL MEMORIES. Now its been packed you should improve.
cHRIS (also gone through childbirth twice !)


----------



## Zebedee

As moans go Greenie, that was a beauty. I enjoyed every minute of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As a fellow wimp where dentists are concerned you have my sympathy. I have to take a bath towel to lie on if I'm having anything more than a clean and polish. You could ring the sweat out of it afterwards.   

Stupid I know, as my dentist is brilliant and the worst pain I ever feel is the slight prick of the first needle, but I just can't control the abject quivering terror as soon as I sit in the chair.

I think I need a drop of Scotch now - look what you've done to me!! 8O 8O 

Good luck


----------



## 97201

Gosh!. I'm pleased to know that I'm not alone in my trepidation, ney abject fear of the dentist's chair  

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass

Thanks for all your sympathy - am feeling not much better but mucho better for great moan. 

Hubby now gone to bed in disgust cos sick of moaning apparently. Am off to sleep in van so can moan in peace.

   

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

*Moaning!!!*

As the recipient of much of your moaning    I have to say I am very sympathetic to the pain you have been feeling. Although having heard about it since last week am on the verge...............................

So here is answers to the questions you posed............

1. Is this normal?........................................ For you probably  :roll:  
2. How long is this going to take before I shoot myself? Mmm well not long specially as I'm gonna shoot you first
3. Does this happen to alot of people? Nope!!
4. Can I moan any more? Absitively posolutely no no no no no no no oh have I mentioned NO

Only kidding hon must be painful use the vodka again that will help!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ya cheeky boot! Thats it am gonna set that Rottweiler on you and you know who I mean!

8O 8O 8O


----------



## chrisgreen

if pain still there,try soaking packing(seaweed) in clove oil,should help.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Mucho moaner Greenie. In my teens I hated the dentist. The place I used to go was run by two brothers both about 102! They never gave any injections for a filling. Anyway they must have hit a nerve one day and that gave me hell! stopped of at the pub on the way home had a drink. Rang the next day told them (OK come in we will pull it out) Scared me to death got in the chair and they gave me an injection. The first one I ever had and I was 17! My mum went there one day and said he was a Butcher. But me not knowing any different just put up with it. When I met Jane she said use my dentist. Went to see him and really enjoyed it. Never Had hardly anything done in 25 years and he is always telling me how good my teeth are! He is in Hertfordshire and we moved to Suffolk over 14 years ago but still travel back for or visits.

BUT WE HAVE A PROBLEM! he has retired so what are we going to get now. I hope things have moved on since 1970. Or will it be back to a bottle of Southern Comfort. Thinking about it . It does not sound so bad after all. 

Good Luck. Bob. \/ \/


----------



## Pusser

You have to bear in mind that your teeth are part of your jaw and that of course helps to keep your head rigid and stop your ears and nose from changing positions. It is bound to hurt as you have a huge nerve running just under your teeth, one which a previous dentist found when he stuck a needle in it and I was elevated 2 feet in the air from the resulting shock. I hate dentists and seriously wonder what sort of person chooses that profession and decide to devote their lives to causing pain unto others.

But I too have to pluck up courage to have done what you had done and I may well ask for an overdose of valium prior to the torture. How those people on the news the other day who cannot find an NHS dentist pull their own teeth out, makes my testicles shrink just thinking about it.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Don't some people go on :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: 

Did you know they break your jaw when they remove a tooth.

10 pints of Strongbow and 4 large measures of Drambuie should sort it.

Johnny F


----------



## soundman

Quote "I've had two children have very high pain threshold but this is something am finding I am unable to cope with."
When a woman asked this question "Does this hurt more than giving birth?" The dentist replied "Not Really, I just need to adjust the chair to a different position!"

Keep smiling :lol:

Soundman


----------



## 88781

Oil of cloves rubbed gently around the area,..then shurrup! :lol: :lol:


----------

